# Will any electronic ballast power a Compact Flourescent?



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

I have a bunch of electronic ballasts made by Motorola that say the will work with a single 32, 25, or 17 watt T8's. 

Does anyone know if these ballasts will power a 13, 28, or 32 power compact bulb? If so does anyone know how I would wire it? There are 4 power wires two each are intended to go to each of the T8 bulb.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I wouldn't try it without checking with the manufacturer of the CF bulb. The answer will probably be No! At worst, you could burn out the bulb and the balast.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

It will not work with 13 watt PCs aas they have a selfstart wiring built into the buld that makes them different than other PCs. I am pretty sure you have to use a magnetic ballast for those, the good news is a 3-4$ ballast will power a 13watt just fine.

As your using you ballasts for 18, 28 or 32 watt pCs, I do believe it should work. As for wiring, treat a PC as a regular NO tube bent in half, 2 adjacent pins are the power and the other 2 are the "neutral" I will asssume that your ballast has 2 red and 2 yellow, yellow will always be the low power neutral.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the replies especially about the 13 watt PC's.


----------

